# 21st Century Education w/ Richard Branson



## Nicktech (18 August 2011)

Anyone thinking of going to or heard of this?

http://21stcenturyfileserver1.com/pdf/brochures/FES_EventProgram.pdf

I'm going to go just to hear Richard Branson talk. There are workshops on forex investing, small business and the key to success from a whole swag of speakers, including the author of 4 hour working week.

I'm driving from Adelaide on the 20th of October..... Anyone want a lift!!


----------



## davede (27 August 2011)

Hadn't heard of this specific event but have definitely heard of all the keynote speakers.

Would have to put Jamie McIntyre and 21st Century academy in the 'scammy' group. I've never actually attended any of their plethora of seminars however anyone I've spoken to who has pretty much gets G'd about how they're going to change their life, then when they realise they have received no actual practical advice nothing changes.

I read Tim Ferris' book the 40 hour work week. I particularly liked how he was able to win kickboxing comps in China.

I'd be curious to know how the event goes, feel free to post what you thought of it. Maybe I'll end up attending one Mr. McIntyre's events one day


----------



## Robshan (27 August 2011)

davede said:


> Hadn't heard of this specific event but have definitely heard of all the keynote speakers.
> 
> Would have to put Jamie McIntyre and 21st Century academy in the 'scammy' group. I've never actually attended any of their plethora of seminars however anyone I've spoken to who has pretty much gets G'd about how they're going to change their life, then when they realise they have received no actual practical advice nothing changes.
> 
> ...




Regardless of what backlash Jamie McIntyre and 21st Century Academy get in these forums, there is some great information at their seminars.

If you ignore the spruiking of the various "use my course to make you rich, but you have to sign up NOW for the special bonuses" then there is actually some really good content to get you thinking outside the box about what sort of life you lead and how to achieve your goals.

I signed up as a member of 21st Century Academy last October, attended the 4-day seminar in March and have had some massive changes in my life and finances since then.   If you go into the course and seminars with the expectation that you're going to be handed the magic formula to go from rags to riches then you'll be sorely mistaken, but if you approach it from a position of "what are the possibilities other than my 12hour work days as an employee" (as an example) then you will probably get something out of it ....


----------



## jaystar86 (27 August 2011)

I have to disagree...

I received one of their 'scholarships' this year and attended their last seminar in Brisbane.  Outside of the 'mindset' and 'motivation' aspects of the seminar there was ZERO actually education on the share market/derivatives/property etc... 

All the speakers just spruiked the 'high returns' of their products and/or education program.  None of them expained any mechanisms, trading techniques or tools/tips to make a profit by investing. One gentleman suggested his product returned 40% a month.  When pushed with how, he said you'd have to come along to his seminar.  When pushed for evidence, he pointed to the Japanese earthquake - the truth of his statement he made a one month return of 40% and never justified any of his other trading months. 

In saying all of that... I do believe the first day or so where you work on goals, motivation, mindset is fantastic.  However, the sad case is most who attend lose that motivation within 2 months (likely much less).  I would also argue that you can get this same information/support for free by utilising youtube/web/books.

I wouldn't go as for as to say it is a scam, however, I would say buyer bewar and proceed with caution.

Regards,

Jayvan Ruddick-Collins (BAppSci)
- Managing Director of Resultz Personal Training and Fitness Studios


----------



## Wysiwyg (27 August 2011)

Mmmm .... I smell sizzling sausages.

I watched the video too.


----------



## Wysiwyg (27 August 2011)

Nicktech said:


> I'm going to go just to hear Richard Branson talk.



 I see him living a life of extravagance while his Virgin Airlines business runs at a loss. He gives me the impression of a smooth operator. One who could talk anything up.

Has VBA ever been profitable?


----------



## Robshan (27 August 2011)

jaystar86 said:


> ... I do believe the first day or so where you work on goals, motivation, mindset is fantastic.  However, the sad case is most who attend lose that motivation within 2 months (likely much less).  I would also argue that you can get this same information/support for free by utilising youtube/web/books.
> 
> I wouldn't go as for as to say it is a scam, however, I would say buyer bewar and proceed with caution.




I agree completely with this and that was pretty much what I was saying in my post earlier ... if you're going to get techniques on investment and real information and strategies then the 21st Century seminars aint the place to get it ... it's all general and geared around sales of the speaker programs for the nitty gritty .... the advantage that I see is the information on goals, motivation and mindset that you outlined above.

Hence my comment that if you ignore all the sales and focus on the perspectives then you'll get a lot out of it .... the loss of momentum afterwards is something that is just human nature with an intensive seminar.   My wife and I attended the 4-day event in Brisbane that was in March and have made a conscious effort to maintain momentum and make decisions that move us forward and we are in a hugely improved financial and personal situation then when we attended.    The problem with these things is that it's not a "one size fits all" even though it is kind of marketed that way.

Personally I didnt sign up for any of the financial programs on offer there but I did sign up for a personal development program which has been 100% worth the money spent (even though I could have cheaped out and got the info for free off the web).

Just my perspective.


----------



## Plumber1 (8 September 2011)

Robshan said:


> Personally I didnt sign up for any of the financial programs on offer there but I did sign up for a personal development program which has been 100% worth the money spent *(even though I could have cheaped out and got the info for free off the web).
> *




How much was the cost of the Personal Development Program?

 Compared to getting it all for free off the web !


----------



## Robshan (8 September 2011)

Plumber1 said:


> How much was the cost of the Personal Development Program?
> 
> Compared to getting it all for free off the web !




If it's worth the money then I'm happy to pay .... it's up to you what value you put on your own education and in turn what value people put on your information/services.

Makes me laugh that people bitch about costs etc of education courses but then are perfectly happy to fork out $100-150 per hour for a trades person to do whatever ... is the person who took the time to put together a course not allowed to recoup their time and material costs?


----------



## mazzatelli (8 September 2011)

Robshan said:


> is the person who took the time to put together a course not allowed to recoup their time and material costs?




The problem is the info they provide isn't worth the money.

Case in point, the info surrounding options re. covered calls is bs and dangerous to newbies. Makes* me *laugh how newbies think they have been given info that is only privy to 21ca members.

Then of course 21ca tell the noobs, people who don't believe their spiel are skeptics and "losers" who will never progress in life because these people lack the "millionaire" mindset.


----------



## Robshan (8 September 2011)

Robshan said:


> Personally I didnt sign up for any of the financial programs on offer there.....




Mazzatelli, you're an ex-member or attended a seminar?

Like I said previously, I didn't buy a program on CC, options or any other trading methods as I did my due diligence and decided that they weren't worth the money ....


----------



## Tysonboss1 (8 September 2011)

Here is jamie in all his glory.


----------



## mazzatelli (8 September 2011)

Robshan said:


> Mazzatelli, you're an ex-member or attended a seminar?
> 
> Like I said previously, I didn't buy a program on CC, options or any other trading methods as I did my due diligence and decided that they weren't worth the money ....




No, came across it on forums when people turn up asking about it - i.e. the famous "share renting" threads. Watched some of the bs on you-tube and their website and its no different to other organizations that try to convince its (potential) members that they can provide all the "answers", cult-like.

By your own admission you could have got the personal development info for free. My advice to people other than yourself considering the same material, get it off the net.


----------



## Robshan (8 September 2011)

mazzatelli said:


> By your own admission you could have got the personal development info for free. My advice to people other than yourself considering the same material, get it off the net.




To clarify my statement ... I could have accessed it off the net without paying for it ... it wasnt offered for *free*.   So I made a decision based on conscience to respect the copyright of the author.


----------



## mazzatelli (9 September 2011)

Robshan said:


> To clarify my statement ... I could have accessed it off the net without paying for it ... it wasn't offered for *free*.   So I made a decision based on conscience to respect the copyright of the author.




My original interpretation was that there is *equivalent* material relating to personal development on the net that is free, rather than download a torrent/dvdrip/book etc of the 21ca material.

My opinion still is the same, their material is useless. 

@Tysonboss - yes lets go get that boat!!!
Favourite quote from that "we will train you, so you can educate other brokers to execute it for you!"


----------



## Robshan (9 September 2011)

mazzatelli said:


> My original interpretation was that there is *equivalent* material relating to personal development on the net that is free, rather than download a torrent/dvdrip/book etc of the 21ca material.
> 
> My opinion still is the same, their material is useless.




So just as an observation, you've made the assumption that any information available on the internet offered freely is actually equivalent to information that you have never actually seen ... What is available on the net relating to 21st Century Academy is a fraction of the whole thing.


P.S.  I never said that the program that I purchased was a 21st CA program.


----------



## mazzatelli (9 September 2011)

Robshan said:


> So just as an observation, you've made the  assumption that any information available on the internet offered freely  is actually equivalent to information that you have never actually seen  ... What is available on the net relating to 21st Century Academy is a  fraction of the whole thing.



Yes I make the assumption based on what I've seen in their other material as well as affiliates (of which have also been discussed in this forum).

I did my undergrad in Commerce, postgrad in Math. Have dealt with derivatives (vanilla and exotic) in both quant and trading divisions in banks and institutions. Naturally I call bs on the majority of their financial strategies.

But maybe they have saved all the integrity for the personal development program.



> P.S.  I never said that the program that I purchased was a 21st CA program.





> Personally I didn't sign up for any of the financial programs on offer there but I did sign up for a personal development program which has been 100% worth the money spent (even though I could have cheaped out and got the info for free off the web).



 So this program you signed up to is not affiliated to 21ca? Since the context of the paragraph doesn't seem to reference to any other organisation


----------



## cutz (9 September 2011)

I don't know much about share renting because i've never been to one of those seminars.

Do they explain how to dig youself out of a deep hole/pit in the event of a market meltdown  Maybe a share rental pro can shed some light.


----------



## Robshan (9 September 2011)

mazzatelli said:


> But maybe they have saved all the integrity for the personal development program.
> 
> So this program you signed up to is not affiliated to 21ca? Since the context of the paragraph doesn't seem to reference to any other organisation




Correct ... separate to 21st CA, but he was a guest speaker at a seminar I attended.

Having said that, the concepts about mindset etc. that were covered by Jamie McIntyre as part of the seminar were very much in line with the Tony Robbins type teachings which DO play a major factor in the results that you get from your pursuits .... this was very much of value.


----------



## pavilion103 (12 September 2011)

I'm going to the National Achiever Congress in Sydney next week to see Donald Trump and Robert Kiyosaki. 

Probably something similar? I'm very much looking forward to this. I went last year also when Branson was there.


----------



## Robshan (12 September 2011)

pavilion103 said:


> I'm going to the National Achiever Congress in Sydney next week to see Donald Trump and Robert Kiyosaki.
> 
> Probably something similar? I'm very much looking forward to this. I went last year also when Branson was there.




I hope you enjoy it ... I would have attended also but I have a massive month booked for October already.


----------



## matty77 (12 September 2011)

I have been to quiet a few seminars with this mob - we have a long history together, luckily I was never stupid enough to buy anything or invest with them but I did get oh so close.

I also know several people that have lost large amounts of coin with these spruikers never to see that money again.

I will only say it once - they lock you in a room, brain wash you for a day then convince you to buy all sorts of crap from them. Think about it, if their system was so fantastic why would they share it to everyone else? Maybe they are just nice, or MAYBE they make their money NOT from their systems, but from SELLING it to other unsuspecting people.

My advise is to stay well clear of these people.


----------



## mazzatelli (12 September 2011)

Robshan said:


> Having said that, the concepts about mindset etc. that were covered by Jamie McIntyre as part of the seminar were very much in line with the Tony Robbins type teachings which DO play a major factor in the results that you get from your pursuits .... this was very much of value.




Ugh, I'm not a fan of brainwashers like the Kiyosaki's, Robbins, McIntyre's of the world that use marketing (especially MLM) and NLP techniques. Like matty77 says, its like opening up the door to the occult.

However, I hope it works out for you.


----------



## pavilion103 (12 September 2011)

These events are basically sales events. This is the attitude I would take in:

- DO NOT buy anything during the conference. You should give yourself at least a week and then if you still feel passionate about it then, investigate further. 

- Have a clear idea of what vehicles you want to persue for wealth creation and don't sign up to something else just because of some hype or emotion on the day. 

- Pick and choose what works best for you with any of the motivational speakers. Not everything is for everyone. 



The main benefit of seeing Branson and some others last year was that it gave me motivation and inspired me. Unless you act on this however it is useless. It was the start of me working on a trading system which I've spent 600 hours on this year. It gave me the initial boost but I was passionate enough to follow through. 

Especially with the personal development side of things it takes ALOT of motivation and commitment. I have read over 200 of these books and it is only after 5 years of reading them that I am really starting to notice big improvements. This is after years of hitting walls, pushing through, being open minded, doing what I don't feel like doing....

It's all about passion and commitment.


----------



## Robshan (12 September 2011)

pavilion103 said:


> - DO NOT buy anything during the conference. You should give yourself at least a week and then if you still feel passionate about it then, investigate further.
> - Have a clear idea of what vehicles you want to persue for wealth creation and don't sign up to something else just because of some hype or emotion on the day.
> - Pick and choose what works best for you with any of the motivational speakers. Not everything is for everyone.
> 
> ...




I agree completely with the top bit ... if you go in expecting that there will be some sales stuff then you can keep an open mind ... don't jump at the sales pitches, do your due diligence on the programs being spruiked and look for genuine reviews and testimonials!   "He was a great speaker, I cant wait to start his program" is not a testimonial...

Without trying to get too deep and meaningful in the forums, the part about the personal development side of things is definitely a journey that depends on the individual.   Chris Howard talks about "a problem well stated is a problem half solved" which is very true.  To move forward we need to let go of the baggage (whatever that may be) to allow for new opportunities and experiences to be realised .... the problem is that you cant let go of baggage that you don't know exists or are unwilling to acknowledge.   The faster that you get to know yourself, the faster your personal development will be.


----------



## carlos169 (23 October 2011)

I attended the event and I must say listening to Tim Ferriss and Richard Branson was inspiring and worth it. They both had nothing to sell unlike the hoards of other speakers.

However the speakers and their products were dubious at best. 15 minutes to run down like a mad man and buy the product after their speech. The funny thing was early on I attended a speech by a professional speaker. He described his tactics and how he would string together a product to sell for $4000 odd. He then of course tried to sell his speaking program. Every other speaker I saw after him was using the same style and method to sell their ~$4000 product.


----------

